# Verschoben: Waku fuer Dual Socket System



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

Hi Jungs ....

ich habe ein Intel D5400XS mit 2 Xeon X5482 (FSB1600, 12MB, 3,2Ghz) derzeit zu Hause laufen. Die beiden Prozessoren werden mit jeweils einem Noctua U12P SE2 luftgekuehlt. Die Northbridge wird mit einem DeepCool Nbridge 8 ebenfalls luftgekuehlt. Da die Northbridge genau zwischen den beiden Sockeln sitzt, wird dieser Northbridge Kuehler durch einen Noctua direkt angestroemt und somit ebenfalls "aktiv" gekuehlt. Soweit so gut.

Mein Problem : Ich wohne auf Zypern und ich habe hier momentan immer 30-35 Grad C Raumtemperatur. Klimaanlage ist sicher ein Stichwort, aufgrund der hohen Stromkosten hier aber kein Thema. Da meine Temperaturen fuer Prozessor und Northbridge  somit nie unter 40Grad C im Leerlauf yu bringen sind, moechte ich nun das Thema Wasserkuehlung in Angriff nehmen.

Mit dem Sockel fuer die Prozessorkuehler habe ich keine Probleme, da die Punkte fuer die Befestigung der Kuehler auf LGA775 Standard konstruiert wurden. Deswegen passen auch die Noctuas. Ich habe lediglich die Frage, wie man eine Wasserkuehlung in Beyug auf ein Dual Socket System aufbaut. Im speziellen : Kleine Radiatoren (aktiv gekuehlt) jeweils zwischen Sockel 1 - Northbridge und Northbridge - Sockel 2 ? Idee dahinter ist die, das sich das Wasser beim Durchlauf von Kuehler Sockel 1 und Northbridge dann ja bereits erwaermt und Sockel 2 somit theoretisch nicht mehr mit der gleichen Temperatur gekuehlt wird, wie Sockel 1. Oder ist das zu vernachlaessigen ? Weiterhin moechte ich dem Sockel 1 einen Watercool Mura 3 vorschalten, damit hier am Prozessor immer das "kaelteste" Wasser anstroemt. Des weiteren sollen 2 Nvidia GTX 460 im SLI Betrieb ebenfalls yusammen mit der Southbridge gekuehlt werden und das Wasser von dort dann in den Mura 3 laufen

Was haltet Ihr von den Gedanken und dem Aufbau :

Mura 3 - Sockel 1 - Northbridge - Dual Radiator - Sockel 2 - GPU1 - GPU2 - Southbridge - AGB - Pumpe und zurueck ....

Anregungen und Meinungen sind herzlich willkommen ....

Gruss Mike

PS : Habe nochmal Bilder des Intel Boards angehaengt, damit Ihr den Aufbau und die Reihenfolge der Sockel und Northbridge direkt sehen koennt.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen den CPUs sind zu vernachlässigen - die heizen ja zusammen nicht mal nicht so stark wie ne HighEnd-Grafikkarte, und selbst da sind die Unterschiede bereits ab einer Flowrate von ca. 60L/h kaum noch messbar. Zwischenradiatoren sind hier jedenfalls nicht angebracht und bringen auch in anderen Setups effektiv nur einen Nivelliereffekt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. September 2011)

Sign,

Radiposition im Kreislauf ist zu vernachlässigen. Wichtig ist nur das das  der AGB vor dem pumpeneinlauf ist, und selbstständig in die Pumpe fließen kann.

Ps: es heißt Mora 3 und nicht Mura ^^

Mora = Monster Radiator

Greetz CoXx


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Hey vielen Dank fuer die schnellen Antworten. 

Da ich mit Waku keinerlei Erfahrungen habe, dachte ich das der Einfluss von Sockel 1 und NB auf Sockel 2 eben doch groesser ist. Aber wenn Ihr meint das es keinen oder einen zu vernachlaessigenden Einfluss hat, dann ist das ja ok.

Frage wird nur sein, wie man S1-NB-S2 in Reihe verbindet, da die ja so dicht nebeneinander liegen. Bleiben wohl nur Winkel-Schlauchbefestigungen fuer den Ausgang aus Sockel 1, Ein-/Ausgang NB und Eingang Sockel 2 mit gany kurzen Schlauch Laengen. Quasi alles in Reihe. Sonst wird sich wohl ueber kurz oder lang ein Schlauch einknicken.

Vielen Dank.

Mike


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> (...)
> Mora = Monster Radiator
> (...)


 THX! 
Ich will mir auch bald eine WaKü mit einem Mo-Ra kaufen, aber das wusste ich nicht!


MFG
fac3l3ss


----------



## HAWX (4. September 2011)

Warum hat hier noch keiner gesagt, dass bei 35 Grad Lufttemp das Wasser ebenfalls so warm sein wird und man deshalb auch fast 40 Grad im Idle auf der Cpu hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



HAWX schrieb:


> Warum hat hier noch keiner gesagt, dass bei 35 Grad Lufttemp das Wasser ebenfalls so warm sein wird und man deshalb auch fast 40 Grad im Idle auf der Cpu hat.


 
Weil´s denke ich jedem klar ist . Da man CPU Temps sowieso nicht messen kann ist´s auch reichlich egal. Wenn die Kiste schon unter Luft stabil läuft tut sie das erst recht unter Wasser.

Edit: @GBoos:
Vielleicht hilft dir beim verbinden der Kühler einer von diesen U-Verbindern weiter:



Koolance U-Verbinder 180° variabel G1/4 auf G1/4
Koolance 180° Verbinder für RP-402X2 (Rev1.1)
Koolance 180° Verbinder für RP-452X2 (Rev1.0-1.2)
180°-Verbinder variabel G1/4 auf G1/4 / SLI


----------



## Malkolm (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Hmm du könntest auf Zypern doch super das Meerwasser zum kühlen nehmen.
Das hat sicher deutich weniger als 35°C und man spart sich sogar AGB und Radis 

Noch ein Grund mehr auf eine Insel auszuwandern!


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

Danke fuer den aufgenommenen Gedanken bzgl. Raumtemp und Wassertemp. 

Mir geht es ja um den 24-7 Dauerbetrieb. Ich zeichne mit dem PC Realtime-Kursdaten auf und lasse dann finanz-mathematische Berechnungen (Algos) in realtime laufen. Da laeuft der PC dann immer auf 50-70% Auslastung. Die Temp der Prozessoren bleibt dann (ausser am WE) je nach Auslastung immer im Bereich 55-65Grad C. Mit einer Wasserkuehlung verspreche ich mir da schon tiefere Temperaturen. Von der Geraeuschkulisse gar nicht zu sprechen. Die Southbridge klingt wie ein Foen und die Noctuas laufen immer auf Anschlag. Ich habe schon so viele Mods in Bezug Airflow etc gemacht, dass ich das Thema Luftkuehlung aber abhaken moechte.

Ich verspreche mir in Bezug auf Temp unter Auslastung und Geraeuschkulisse dann schon einiges von der Waku. Wenn ich da auf einem Holyweg bin, kann man mir das ehrlich sagen .

Mike



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Weil´s denke ich jedem klar ist . Da man CPU Temps sowieso nicht messen kann ist´s auch reichlich egal. Wenn die Kiste schon unter Luft stabil läuft tut sie das erst recht unter Wasser.
> 
> Edit: @GBoos:
> Vielleicht hilft dir beim verbinden der Kühler einer von diesen U-Verbindern weiter:
> ...


 
Vielen Dank fuer die Links. Hey super. Klasse.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hmm du könntest auf Zypern doch super das Meerwasser zum kühlen nehmen.
> Das hat sicher deutich weniger als 35°C und man spart sich sogar AGB und Radis
> 
> Noch ein Grund mehr auf eine Insel auszuwandern!


 
Die Strecke vom Strand zum Haus wurde wohl wieder durch die freiliegenden Schlaeuche und die Sonne erwaermt werden. LOL ... Schoener Gedanke. Aber wenn ich bedenke was Internet hier kostet und bei Euch, dann will keiner Auswandern ...


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Mit Wasserkühlung wirst du, wenn du genug Radi-Fläche hast, entweder gleiche Temperaturen haben, bei weniger Lautstärke, oder gleiche Lautstärke bei besseren Temperaturen; je nachdem wo du deinen Fokus legst.

Allerdings brauchst du für 2*CPU+NB+2*GPU schon einiges um das System auch bei 35°C Umgebungsluft leise zu kühlen. Unter MoRa (am besten gleich die 9*140-Version) würde ich bei deinen Anforderungen nicht anfangen.


PS:
Ist das eigentlich ein "Ist es sinnvoll"-Thread oder eine Kaufberatung? Wenn zweites, dann lass mal den Thread verschieben


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Mit Wasserkühlung wirst du, wenn du genug Radi-Fläche hast, entweder gleiche Temperaturen haben, bei weniger Lautstärke, oder gleiche Lautstärke bei besseren Temperaturen; je nachdem wo du deinen Fokus legst.
> 
> Allerdings brauchst du für 2*CPU+NB+2*GPU schon einiges um das System auch bei 35°C Umgebungsluft leise zu kühlen. Unter MoRa (am besten gleich die 9*140-Version) würde ich bei deinen Anforderungen nicht anfangen.
> 
> ...


 

Eigentlich doch beides ... oder? Ich hab halt nicht die Erfahrung wie Ihr. Ich weiss noch nicht genau wie ich es umsetzen muss und was ich dazu brauche, um das ganze auch wirklich sinnvoll zu gestalten und nicht schon von vornherein Fehler zu machen. 

Ich habe halt nur gelesen das die Mo-Ra 3 momentan die besten Radiatoren sind. Die CPU/GPU-Kuehler versuche ich nun gerade zu eruieren. Das gleiche gilt fuer NB und SB. Mein Problem wird aber sein, welche Teile am besten zusammen arbeiten, welche Installations-Hardware ich brauche etc.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

installations-hardware? Oo deine finger ne schere und nen schraubenzieher ^^, evtl noch nen messbecher zu befüllen der wakü das wars ^^
ich wär auch dafür das hier nach kaufberatung zu verschieben.

lies dir doch mal am besten den angepinnten Konfigurations Guide durch und poste dann den link deiner einkaufliste, die du bei aquatunning gespeichert hast.


btw: Doppelposts sind hier nicht gern gesehen, also bitte lass das ^^ (doppelpost, 2 aufeinander folgende posts nur von dir; das muss nicht sein, dafür gibt es den edit Button)

greetz CoXx


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> installations-hardware? Oo deine finger ne schere und nen schraubenzieher ^^, evtl noch nen messbecher zu befüllen der wakü das wars ^^
> ich wär auch dafür das hier nach kaufberatung zu verschieben.
> 
> lies dir doch mal am besten den angepinnten Konfigurations Guide durch und poste dann den link deiner einkaufliste, die du bei aquatunning gespeichert hast.
> ...


 
Wenn ich einen Doppelpost habe, dann grosses "sorry". Ich sehe es nur nicht bei mir. Werde aber in Zukunft drauf achten. Werde mich mal bei Aquatuning umschauen an dann man so eine Liste erstellen, wie ich dachte das sie sinnvoll waere. Danke fuer den Tip.


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Preisrahmen?

-> da es jetzt doch Richtung Beratung geht, bitte mal einen MOD den Thread zu verschieben.


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Preisrahmen ? Obergrenze sollen 750 - 1000EUR sein ....


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. September 2011)

GBoos schrieb:
			
		

> Preisrahmen ? Obergrenze sollen 750 - 1000EUR sein ....



Da lässt sich auf jedenfall was machen^^


----------



## <BaSh> (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Das hier wäre z.B ein Vorschlag.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht ob der NB Kühler passen würde.


>>Warenkorb<<


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Das sieht ja schonmal lecker aus 

Würde noch Pumpenentkopplung einpacken und die Grakakühler evtl gegen GPU-only-Lösungen tauschen.
80€ ist imho zu viel für einen Kühler für eine GTX460. Da stimmt die Relation nicht mehr so ganz 

Alternativ vielleicht günstige Kühler im Marktplatz (oder ebay) schießen.

Und ein Anschlusskabel für die Laing noch.

Sonst sieht es recht komplett aus 
Einsparungen kann man hier und da noch vornehmen, wenn der TE eher Richtung 750€ gehen will.


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

Man seit Ihr schnell .... Darf ich fragen warum Ihr den Watercool Mo-Ra 3 mit 9x140er Lueftern waehlt ? Ist der Unterschied zu den 9x120ern so gross. Ist nur eine Verstaendnisfrage. Kann ich mit den Anschluessen fuer CPU und NB Kuehler die 3 Kuehler direkt "in Reihe" verbinden ohne grossartig Schlaeuche zu verbrauchen damit die nicht knicken ? Sockel 1 - NB und Sockel 2 liegen ja quasi in einer Reihe.

Ich schaue auch gerade auf Aquatuning und bin laengst nicht da wo Ihr schon seit. Waere schoen wenn alle Teile sofort lieferbar waeren. Da spart man dann bei einer Komplettlieferung an Lieferungs-Kosten. 

Aber ansonsten ist das alles im Rahmen, wenngleich ich die Kosten absolut unterschaetzt habe. Gerade was die "Kleinteile" betrifft. Da habe ich an mehr als die Haelfte gar nicht gedacht. Vielen Dank. Preislich ist es aber ok.

Fuer die CPU dachte ich eher an den EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Full Copper. Bin da aber nur nach Reviews gegangen.



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Das hier wäre z.B ein Vorschlag.
> Jedoch weiss ich nicht ob der NB Kühler passen würde.
> 
> 
> >>Warenkorb<<


 
Beziehst Du Dich bei Deinen Bedenken bzgl. des NB Kuehlers auf die Abstaende der Befestigungs-Loecher im Board ?


----------



## <BaSh> (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Bitte benutz den Bearbeiten Button.

MoRa3 9x140 = 1764 cm²
MoRa3 9x120 = 1296 cm²
Der Kryos Delrin reicht aus um deine CPU zu kühlen.
Ja ich beziehe mich auf die Lochabstände.


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Allgemeine Anregung:
Wenn du auf eine Wakü umsteigen willst wäre es sinnvoll die Grakas zu verkaufen und eine schnellere single-GPU Graka zu nutzen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Das meinte der Vorrednet übrigens mit Doppelposts, und das war kein Doppel- sondern ein Trippelpost 
Bitte unterlassen, sonst gibts Schelte von den pösen MODs...

Ja es geht um die Lochabstände. Ich hab auch gerade keine Ahnung, wie das unter dem Chip von der NB aussieht. Von daher sage ich zu den Kühlern nichts.
Auch bei den Graka-Kühlern weiß ich nicht, ob du Ref-Design hast oder nicht.

MoRa 140 contra 120:
Bei den Anforderungen, die du hast, macht es Sinn Radi-Fläche großzügig einzuplanen. Auch wenn deine Hardware nicht aus den Riesen-Heizern besteht, sorgen deine Umstände dafür, dass ich mit einem 9*140 planen würde. Hohe Temperaturen (30°C aufwärst) und der Wunsch nach Ruhe, bei gleichzeitig einigen Wärmequellen, macht es eben notwendig (imo).
Generell gilt: Viel hilft viel, zumindest bei der Kühlfläche.


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Muss Maus und Tastatur tauschen ... Ich springe hier manchmal hin und her ... Echt sorry. Ist wahrscheinlich eben wieder passiert. Funk-Loesung propiert und gleich wieder exekutiert ...

Nochmal sorry. Aber ich sehe es wirklich nicht. Sehe nur immer einen Post.

Die Zahlen und Argumente zu den Radiator-Flaechen verstehe selbst ich. Bezueglich der GPU's weiss ich nicht was ich da sagen soll. Denke das muss vorher klar sein. Bin damit aber mit der jetzigen Loesung zufrieden und mag mom eigentlich nicht da etwas neues probieren. Denn gefaellt mir die neue Krte ganz und gar nicht und ich lege mich aber bzgl der Waku auf die Karte fest, dann ist das verschwendetes Geld. Es sei denn Du kannst etwas anfuehren was einen schon nur beim Lesen ueberzeugt (so wie die Radi-Flaechen).

Ich wuerde mom aber einen CPU Kuehler nehmen der verfuegbar ist und der Leistung des von Euch vorgeschlagenen entspricht. Denn der Versand wuerde so mit GLS schon > 150EUR kosten. Da tut dann jede Nachlieferung irgendwann weh, wenn es nur kleine Teile sind. Genauso mit den anderen Teilen. Mag es lieber vollstaendig. 

Allen sei Dank gesagt.

PS : 10min spaeter habe ich auch das mit den Doppel-Posts verstanden .... Bisschen heiss heute .... 38Grad C in Larnaca

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal den Post bearbeiten und eine Frage stellen. Aus der Aufstellung der einzelnen Anschluesse ist fue rmich nicht ersichtlich, ob ich wirklich Sockel1-NB-Sockel2 schoen in Reihe verbinden kann. Ich habe bedanken, da die 3 so dicht nebeneinander liegen, das sich eventuell die Schlaeuche einknicken bzw ich so viel Schlauch verbauche. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ? Was machen Eck-Verbindungen in Bezug auf Durchlauf-Geschwindigkeit aus. Scheint ja heutzutage ein nicht zu unterschaetzender Punkt zu sein (was man so liest).



> MoRa 140 contra 120:
> Bei den Anforderungen, die du hast, macht es Sinn Radi-Fläche großzügig einzuplanen. Auch wenn deine Hardware nicht aus den Riesen-Heizern besteht, sorgen deine Umstände dafür, dass ich mit einem 9*140 planen würde. Hohe Temperaturen (30°C aufwärst) und der Wunsch nach Ruhe, bei gleichzeitig einigen Wärmequellen, macht es eben notwendig (imo).
> Generell gilt: Viel hilft viel, zumindest bei der Kühlfläche.



Wuerde ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben. Der Xeon X5482 ist quasi wie der QX9775. Und der QX9775 ist schon ein "Heizer" ... Meine Meinung. Nur der Multiplier ist gegenueber dem QX9775 gelockt. Soll aber nicht das Thema hier sein.

Bin mir auch noch nicht ueber die Loesung fuer die Kuehlung der Southbridge im Klaren. Man kann diese demontieren um beide Southbridge Chips freizulegen. Ich koennte ja Eure Loesung nehmen und jeweils einen Kuehler auf einen Chip montieren. Nun habe ich aber mal gesehen, dass die Jungs von Anfi-Tec ja auch solche Kuehler extra anfertigen. Die koennten ja theoretisch den Alu-Kuehler der Southbridge nachbauen.

So sieht der Alu-Kuehler der Southbridge aus : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Trotzdem heizen die nicht wie beispielsweise eine Highend-Karte wie GTX480 
Auch egal...

Wenn dir die Lautstärke der Grakas passt, investier da nichts mehr rein, würde ich sagen.
Für die SB kannst du bei handwerklicher Versiertheit und Zugang zu Maschinen folgendes machen:

Miss die Bodenplatte des Kühlers aus und bau die aus Kupferplatte und Multi-Kühler selber was... SBs sind ja nicht so intensiv was die Heizleistung angeht. Da wird das vermutlich mehr als ausreichen.
Sonderanfertigung wird vermutlich sehr teuer wenn nicht schon was im Sortiment ist.


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Trotzdem heizen die nicht wie beispielsweise eine Highend-Karte wie GTX480
> Auch egal...
> 
> Wenn dir die Lautstärke der Grakas passt, investier da nichts mehr rein, würde ich sagen.
> ...



Ich bin Programmierer im Quantbereich eines Hedge-Funds und bin wahrscheinlich mit 2 linken Haenden bestueckt 
Deswegen auch der Wunschgedanke das es "leise" sein muss. Momentan komme ich mir vor wie beim Friseur. Trotzdem danke fuer die Gedanken. Habe bei Anfi-Tec bezueglich Sonderanfertigungen schon mal angefragt gehabt, da kam aber nie eine Antwort. Ich werde mir aus Euren Anregungen und der Aufstellung fuer die einzelnen Komponenten das nehmen was vielleicht lieferbar ist und dann noch das veraendern was mom nicht lieferbar ist. 

Ganz grosses Kino wie schnell Ihr mir alle hier geholfen habt. SO habe ich einen Ansatz. Wenn ich Fragen habe (und das ist sicher) dann komme ich wieder zurueck. Ist es eigentlich ueblich dann weiter zu posten was mit dem Setup passiert ist (Fotos oder so) oder interessiert das dann keinen mehr ?

Super vielen Dank nochmal. Echt Hammer und bin begeistert. 1++++


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



GBoos schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Kino wie schnell Ihr mir alle hier geholfen habt. SO habe ich einen Ansatz. Wenn ich Fragen habe (und das ist sicher) dann komme ich wieder zurueck. Ist es eigentlich ueblich dann weiter zu posten was mit dem Setup passiert ist (Fotos oder so) oder interessiert das dann keinen mehr ?
> 
> Super vielen Dank nochmal. Echt Hammer und bin begeistert. 1++++


 
Dafür ist die Community ja da 
Wenn du Bilder noch posten willst, kann sowas gerne im Bilderthread gemacht werden, gibt auch Leute, die machen es nochmal direkt in der Kaufberatung... keiner ist aber böse wenn keine Bilder kommen 

Achja... wegen Versand und "nicht lieferbar":
Wenn du eine Bestellung machst, wo Artikel nicht lieferbar sind, wird die Bestellung erst versendet, wenn alles im Karton ist. Wartezeit natürlich dann.
Also zweimal Versandkosten wird es nicht geben; zumindest nicht bei Auatuning


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Ok, super Tip. Werde das beruecksichtigen .... Dann aber doch nochmal eine Anfrage zum Watercool MO-RA3 foot POM (Art.Nr.: 38221). Nun habe ich gelesen das die Kuehlleistung des Radiators bei horizontaler Installation besser ist als bei vertikaler Installation. Ich hatte mir gedacht den an die Wand mit zwei L-Stuecken zu installieren. Er soll dann nur an den Seiten auf die L-Stuecke aufgelegt werden. In meinem Home-Office ist an der Tuer ein schoener Platz wo immer "Luftzug" herrscht und somit schoene Luftbewegung herrschen wuerde. Schlechte Idee ?

Und kann bitte nochmal jemand auf meine Frage bezueglich der "Reihen"-Installation der Kuehler fuer S1-NB-S2 nehmen ? Das waere super.


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Horizontal oder vertikal ist nur im passiven Betrieb wirklich wichtig. 

Die Installation ist kein Problem, wenn du guten 11/8 oder 16/10 Schlauch nimmst. Winkel sind aber auch nicht so schlimm, Durchfluss wird überbewertet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



GBoos schrieb:


> Frage wird nur sein, wie man S1-NB-S2 in Reihe verbindet, da die ja so dicht nebeneinander liegen. Bleiben wohl nur Winkel-Schlauchbefestigungen fuer den Ausgang aus Sockel 1, Ein-/Ausgang NB und Eingang Sockel 2 mit gany kurzen Schlauch Laengen. Quasi alles in Reihe. Sonst wird sich wohl ueber kurz oder lang ein Schlauch einknicken.



Du kannst einfach einen Bogen nach oben machen und wenn du die äußeren Anschlüsse der CPU-Kühler nimmst, hast du schon einen ganz ordentlichen Abstand. Ansonsten sind mit vernünftigen Anschlüssen auch sehr enge Bögen möglich (das kürzeste bei mir im System sind zwei Anschlüsse mit 4,5 cm Abstand. Da musste ich den Schlauch zugegebenermaßen vorher warmmachen und in Form bringen)




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Das meinte der Vorrednet übrigens mit Doppelposts, und das war kein Doppel- sondern ein Trippelpost



Das zweite übrigens...
Und wo wir gerade bei "respektvollem Umgang im Forum" sind: Die Verwendung von Kommata wäre auch mal eine Überlegung wert. Ist nicht nur richtiger, sondern steigert auch die Lesbarkeit - und verringert damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass potentiell hilfreiche Leute den Thread gleich wieder schließen.



> Auch wenn deine Hardware nicht aus den Riesen-Heizern besteht, sorgen deine Umstände dafür, dass ich mit einem 9*140 planen würde.



260 W TDP allein von den CPUs ist schon nicht ohne.




GBoos schrieb:


> Bezueglich der GPU's weiss ich nicht was ich da sagen soll. Denke das muss vorher klar sein. Bin damit aber mit der jetzigen Loesung zufrieden und mag mom eigentlich nicht da etwas neues probieren. Denn gefaellt mir die neue Krte ganz und gar nicht und ich lege mich aber bzgl der Waku auf die Karte fest, dann ist das verschwendetes Geld.



Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch nicht ganz günstig, zwei Wasserkühler zu kaufen, wo einer reichen würde.



> Was machen Eck-Verbindungen in Bezug auf Durchlauf-Geschwindigkeit aus. Scheint ja heutzutage ein nicht zu unterschaetzender Punkt zu sein (was man so liest).



Es ist ein regelmäßig überschätzter Punkt und einen Einfluss von Winkeln auf die Temperatur hat noch niemand gemessen.



> Bin mir auch noch nicht ueber die Loesung fuer die Kuehlung der Southbridge im Klaren. Man kann diese demontieren um beide Southbridge Chips freizulegen. Ich koennte ja Eure Loesung nehmen und jeweils einen Kuehler auf einen Chip montieren. Nun habe ich aber mal gesehen, dass die Jungs von Anfi-Tec ja auch solche Kuehler extra anfertigen. Die koennten ja theoretisch den Alu-Kuehler der Southbridge nachbauen.



Das ist imho auch die einzige Möglichkeit. Die Southbridge wäre zwar egal, der ICH9/10 reicht ein kleines passiv-Kühlkörperchen mehr als aus, aber die beiden NF100 brauchen definitiv eine Kühlung (die sind ja auch der alleinige Grund, dass Intel den Krachmacher verbaut hat). Spezialkühler für Skulltrail wurden nie verkauft (hey - schon die Boards wollte so gut wie niemand), aus mangel an Löchern kommst du auch mit Universalkühlern nicht weit. Einzige Möglichkeit bleibt somit eine Spezialanfertigung.
Da diese ziemlich schnell ziemlich teuer wird und zudem vorraussetzen würdest, dass du das Board für einige Zeit einschickst (-> Versandkosten, ggf. noch Verdienstausfall, wenn das System 3-4 Wochen unvollständig ist?), würde ich dir empfehlen, vor weiteren Planungen einfach ein anderes, normales Dual-So771 Board zu besorgen. Die NF100 hatten ohnehin keinerlei Nutzen, außer Nvidia zur Vergabe einer SLI-Lizenz zu bringen, die du nicht nutzt.
Wenn du für Board+CPUs einen guten Preis rausschlagen kannst, würde es sich ggf. sogar lohnen, die komplette Plattform zu wechseln. (Zeitpunkt ist allerdings ungünstig. Wenn du nicht deutlich mehr Leistung brauchst und in die So1567/G34 Klasse aufrüsten willst, würde es auf So1366 hinauslaufen - und da würde ich dann doch lieber auf SB-E warten).



> So sieht der Alu-Kuehler der Southbridge aus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auf den Bildern sieht die Unterseite komplett plan aus. Sollte das tatsächlich der Fall sein (unbedingt vorher überprüfen, ob sich unter den Wärmeleitpads nicht doch Erhebungen verstecken), dann wäre es eine Option, den Kühler selbst zu fertigen (bzw.: Jemanden mit mindestens einer rechten Hand darum zu bitten  ).
Das aufwendige bei einem Mainboardkühler für mehrere Bauteile sind normalerweise die unterschiedlichen Höhen der Bauteile. Das macht die Vermessung sehr anspruchsvoll und verlangt eine gute Fräse für die Fertigung. Wenn man mit einem flachen Kühler auskommt, braucht man dagegen nur ein dickes Stück Kupfer, eine Säge, ein paar Bohrer und Gewindeschneider:
- Kupfer (3-4 mm) auf Umriss des Originalkühler zusägen
- an der Stelle der Befestigungspunkte des Originalkühlers Löcher bohren, um das ganze mit dem Board zu verschrauben
- passende M3 Gewinde bohren&schneiden, um einen von Watercools Spannungswandlerkühler-Deckeln zu montieren. Deren Bodenplatte ist nämlich praktischerweise auch einfach nur platt - weswegen man die Deckel gut für Eigenbauten zweckentfremden kann. Die Kühlleistung wird zwar nicht überragend, sollte aber ausreichen.


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



> Das zweite übrigens...
> Und wo wir gerade bei "respektvollem Umgang im Forum" sind: Die Verwendung von Kommata wäre auch mal eine Überlegung wert. Ist nicht nur richtiger, sondern steigert auch die Lesbarkeit - und verringert damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass potentiell hilfreiche Leute den Thread gleich wieder schließen.



Mir war nicht bewusst dass soviel Wert auf grammatikalische Ordnung geachtet wird. Da ich die neue Novelle der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mehr mitbekommen habe und ich seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland verweile und taeglich andere Sprachen benutze, bitte ich um Verstaendnis. Werde mich bemuehen ein gewisses Niveau einzuhalten.



> 260 W TDP allein von den CPUs ist schon nicht ohne.



Es sind genau 300 W TDP um es genau zu nehmen. An der Tatsache aendert es aber nichts.



> Auf den Bildern sieht die Unterseite komplett plan aus



Das ist sie. Deshalb dachte ich ja daran, den kompletten Alu-Kuehlkoerper nachbauen zu lassen. Allerdings ist mir nie eine Eigenbau-Waku-Loesung eingefallen. Ich werde Deine Gedanken aufnehmen und drueber nachdenken. Auf die Jungs von Anfi-Tec bin ich nur mal in einem anderen Thread gestossen. Dort sind mir deren Eigenbau-Loesungen aufgefallen. Ich denke das ich den Kuehlkoerper selbst mit einem Messschieber ausmessen koennte. Sie machen das ja selbst auch nicht anders. Dann koennte man die Messdaten an sie schicken. Aber wie gesagt, ich ziehe Deine gedanken ueber einen Eigenbau in Erwaegung. Hier wird sicher der ein oder andere eine Fraese betaetigen koennen.



> Wenn du für Board+CPUs einen guten Preis rausschlagen kannst, würde es sich ggf. sogar lohnen, die komplette Plattform zu wechseln. (Zeitpunkt ist allerdings ungünstig. Wenn du nicht deutlich mehr Leistung brauchst und in die So1567/G34 Klasse aufrüsten willst, würde es auf So1366 hinauslaufen - und da würde ich dann doch lieber auf SB-E warten).



Nein noch nicht. Ich brauche die Maschine nur als kleine Testumgebung fuer die Analyse-Progs fuer die Freigabe zur Simu. Alles andere wird in der Test-/Simu-Umgebung in der Company gemacht. Die Production & Execution-Server sind co-located an den jeweiligen Boersen in FFM, NYC, Chicago und LDN. Habe damals das Board gewaehlt, da ich auch mal einen kleinen Break mit einem kleinen COD oder so machen wollte. Das die damals nicht viel gekauft wurden lag einerseits daran, das nur der QX9775 und die Xeon's Verwendung fanden und nur "full buffered" Ram genutzt werden konnte. Was der Performance an sich fuer Games nicht zutraeglich ist.

Danke fuer Deinen umfangreichen Kommentar .... Gruesse


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. September 2011)

Ich würde den Kühlerboden selber vermessen und die Skizze an einen regionalen Metallbauer geben und den das aus Kupfer zuschneiden lassen (direkt mit den Gewindebohrungen für die Schrauben).
Und darauf einen Kühler für RAM oder zwei kleine für NB/SB schrauben.

Wegen der TDP... klar sind zwei CPUs mit je 150W nicht ohne, verglichen mit den SLI-Systemen, die hier zum Teil rumschwirren, doch noch recht klein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



GBoos schrieb:


> Mir war nicht bewusst dass soviel Wert auf grammatikalische Ordnung geachtet wird. Da ich die neue Novelle der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mehr mitbekommen habe und ich seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland verweile und taeglich andere Sprachen benutze, bitte ich um Verstaendnis. Werde mich bemuehen ein gewisses Niveau einzuhalten.



Ich will nicht sagen, dass sich viele die Mühe machen (obwohl es in den Regeln steht) - aber ab einer gewissen (Ab)Satzlänge sinkt die Lesbarkeit eben deutlich. Neue oder alte Rechtschreibung ist dabei egal, ich persönlich kann sogar mit konsequenter Kleinschreibung leben. Aber wenn drei Zeilen nur Worte dastehen, verliere ich die Orientierung - und die Lust.



> Das ist sie. Deshalb dachte ich ja daran, den kompletten Alu-Kuehlkoerper nachbauen zu lassen. Allerdings ist mir nie eine Eigenbau-Waku-Loesung eingefallen. Ich werde Deine Gedanken aufnehmen und drueber nachdenken. Auf die Jungs von Anfi-Tec bin ich nur mal in einem anderen Thread gestossen. Dort sind mir deren Eigenbau-Loesungen aufgefallen. Ich denke das ich den Kuehlkoerper selbst mit einem Messschieber ausmessen koennte. Sie machen das ja selbst auch nicht anders. Dann koennte man die Messdaten an sie schicken. Aber wie gesagt, ich ziehe Deine gedanken ueber einen Eigenbau in Erwaegung. Hier wird sicher der ein oder andere eine Fraese betaetigen koennen.



Wie gesagt: Solange der Boden komplett flach sein darf, muss man nicht zwingend Fräsen. Einen wasserdurchströmten Kühler kann auf verschiedene Art schaffen (mein Southbridgekühler ist z.B. einfach ein gebohrter Block) - kritisch ist in den meisten Fällen die Passgenauigkeit der Kontaktfläche.



> Habe damals das Board gewaehlt, da ich auch mal einen kleinen Break mit einem kleinen COD oder so machen wollte.



Dann gilt die Empfehlung, auf ein non-SLI-Board und eine Single-GPU-Karte umzusteigen umso mehr 
(wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von den Dual-771 Gebrauchtpreisen habe)


----------



## GBoos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



> Dann gilt die Empfehlung, auf ein non-SLI-Board und eine Single-GPU-Karte umzusteigen umso mehr



Sind die CPU Kuehler denn universell auch fuer S771 einsetzbar ? Das war damals uebrigens auch ein Grund. Richtig gute Air-Kuehler fuer S771 sind mir nur von Noctua bekannt. Sonst kenne ich keinen der ueberhaupt was fuer S771 baut. Mit dem Intel D5400XS kann man jeden S775 Air-Kuehler verbauen. 

Und finde doch mal ein S771 Board mit 1600er FSB (meisten sind nur max 1333er FSB). Ich kenne nur die ASUS Z7S und die sind noch schlechter als das Intel. Ok, habe eben bei Ebay noch das SUPERMICRO X7DWN gefunden. Kostet aber auch 300EUR. Egal wie, ich sehe den Sinn nicht das Intel jetzt noch auf ein anderes 771er zu tauschen.

Fuer ein kleines Spiel mit COD oder so reicht ja eigentlich auch eine GTX460 aus ... Da habt Ihr recht. Ich hatte damals nur eine GTX460 und hab noch eine geschenkt bekommen. Ich habs bei der Arbeit in Zusammenhang mit Matlab und grafischer Darstellung schon extrem gemerkt. Das ganze auf eine aktuelle Karte aendern habe ich bisher nicht als notwendig angesehen. Was wuerdet Ihr denn vorschlagen, damit man sich einen GPU Kuehler sparen koennte ?

Welche Dicke muesste/Duerfte denn so ein Kupfer-Block haben, damit man dort Kuehl-Kanaele mit Gewinde fuer die Schlauchbefestigungen einboren kann und trotzdem eine adaequate Kuehlleistung erziehlt werden kann ? Ist das dann das Mass des Gewindes + X ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*



GBoos schrieb:


> Sind die CPU Kuehler denn universell auch fuer S771 einsetzbar ? Das war damals uebrigens auch ein Grund. Richtig gute Air-Kuehler fuer S771 sind mir nur von Noctua bekannt. Sonst kenne ich keinen der ueberhaupt was fuer S771 baut. Mit dem Intel D5400XS kann man jeden S775 Air-Kuehler verbauen.



771 ist natürlich "letzte Generation", aber das Angebot ist auf alle Fälle besser, als bei Lukü. Aquacomputer und Watercool hatten z.B. entsprechende Halterungen für Cuplex XT und Heatkiller 2.5. EK wird von Aquatuning noch für "So1366 und Xeon" in der .../771/604 Rubrik gelistet. Auf der Herstellerhomepage finde ich zwar auch keine ausdrückliche Erwähnung, aber die Halteplatten haben definitiv ein zweiten Satz Löcher für einen Sockel mit paariger Anordnung, die nicht für AMx passen und sie sind viel zu neu (und imho zu schmal bzw. kurz), als das es So478 oder 462 sein könnte.
Generell haben fast alle Wasserkühler eine einfache Platte als Halterung, die die Hersteller auf Anfrage leicht variieren könnten oder die man sich notfalls selbst fertigen kann. Alternativ setzt man auf die rausragenden Arme z.B. eines So775 Kühlers eine weitere Platte auf oder bohrt in eine AMx Halterung die benötigten Löcher (afaik war 771 etwas kürzer, als AMx?). Da die Halterungen immer mit Schrauben und Federn arbeiten, kann man im Prinzip alles als Halterung nutzen, was stabil ist und ein Loch an der richtigen Stelle hat. (Oder auch nicht. Wir hatten hier auch schon die Kombination "Zeltnagel und Kabelbinder")

Aber du hast natürlich recht: Das Board zu wechseln, um sich Ärger bei der Southbridge zu ersparen, nur um dann bei den CPUs rumzubasteln, macht keinen Sinn.



> Und finde doch mal ein S771 Board mit 1600er FSB (meisten sind nur max 1333er FSB). Ich kenne nur die ASUS Z7S und die sind noch schlechter als das Intel. Ok, habe eben bei Ebay noch das SUPERMICRO X7DWN gefunden. Kostet aber auch 300EUR. Egal wie, ich sehe den Sinn nicht das Intel jetzt noch auf ein anderes 771er zu tauschen.



Wenn die so knapp sind, hast du natürlich recht. (finde spontan auch nichts. Die Tyan unterstützen zwar alle FSB1600 - aber kein einziges davon erlaubt die Nutzung aller PCIe-Lanes für Erweiterungskarten, sondern opfert immer sehr viel für PCIx. (Zugegeben: Wer 16 DIMMs hat, braucht keine PCIe-Speicherlösungen mehr  )



> Das ganze auf eine aktuelle Karte aendern habe ich bisher nicht als notwendig angesehen. Was wuerdet Ihr denn vorschlagen, damit man sich einen GPU Kuehler sparen koennte ?



Um die Leistung von zwei GTX460 zu übertreffen, sollte man schon direkt eine GTX580 nehmen. Es ist halt in erster Linie die Überlegung, dass die Preisdifferenz zwischen dem Verkaufen der beiden 460er und der Anschaffung einer 580er nicht höher ausfallen dürfte, als der Preisunterschied zwischen zwei 460er Kühlern und einem 580er. Du könntest also für ~0 € auf eine leichter ausnutzbare Single-GPU-Lösung wechseln.



> Welche Dicke muesste/Duerfte denn so ein Kupfer-Block haben, damit man dort Kuehl-Kanaele mit Gewinde fuer die Schlauchbefestigungen einboren kann und trotzdem eine adaequate Kuehlleistung erziehlt werden kann ? Ist das dann das Mass des Gewindes + X ?


 
Ich persönlich kühle meine Southbridge ja parallel zu meinem RAM, da habe ich auf Watercools Micro-System gesetzt. Für M5 reicht 7 mm Kupfer aus. Bei G1/8" für vollwertigere Anschlüsse sollte man rund 11-12 mm einplanen, für echtes G1/4" braucht man mindestens 15, mit Heimmitteln eher 16 mm. Nicht vergessen sollte man auch die Anschlüsse, die noch breiter sind - über Eck kann der Sechskant eines G1/4" Anschlusses fast 20 mm erreichen. Das ist natürlich alles viel zu viel, um es als massiven Block unter Einsteckkarten unterzubringen. Deswegen bei mir halt Mikro, bei dir würde ich (s.o.) zu einer flachen Platte reichen, die die Wärme über eine gewisse Entfernung leiten kann (wie gesagt: 4-5 mm sollten gut sein), auf der dann an einer Stelle, wo keine Karten im Weg sind, die Wärme aufgenommen wird. (siehe auch die neueren Anfitec-Lösungen im Bereich der Spannungswandler)


----------



## GBoos (5. September 2011)

*AW: Waku fuer Dual Socket System*

Bezueglich der Southbridge habe ich mal AnfiTec angeschrieben gehabt. Der Andre schrieb mir dann zurueck, das er nicht wirklich an so einem Auftrag interessiert sei. Ueberraschen tut mich das aber nicht wirklich, da er ja im Forum schon angedeutet hat, dass sie auf einmalige Sachen (aufgrund des einmaligen Aufwands) nicht mehr so wirklich Lust haben. Sehe das auch nicht negativ. Kann es ja sogar verstehen. Er sagte aber das der Kuehler fuer die SB 160EUR kosten wurde und relativ gross waere. Waere sogar denkbar das man einen PCI Steckplatz verliert.

Ich bin dann heute Mittag mal schnell nach Limassol gefahren. Habe mich da an einen PC Shop erinnert, der frueher immer OC-Systeme angeboten hat. Dort bin ich mit dem Board dann mal hin. Die meinten hier jemanden zu kennen der die SB in Form und Groesse aus Kupfer mit Waku nachbilden kann. Wuerde eine Hoehe von 13-15mm ergeben. Ob das jetzt, mit etwas zuviel Optimismus, einfach nur gesagt wurde oder nicht. Ich habe die Southbridge jedenfalls ausmessen lassen. Mal sehen was die vorschlagen.



> Wenn die so knapp sind, hast du natürlich recht. (finde spontan auch nichts. Die Tyan unterstützen zwar alle FSB1600 - aber kein einziges davon erlaubt die Nutzung aller PCIe-Lanes für Erweiterungskarten, sondern opfert immer sehr viel für PCIx. (Zugegeben: Wer 16 DIMMs hat, braucht keine PCIe-Speicherlösungen mehr  )



Den verstehe selbst ich ....

Edit (Update): Also hab mit dem Andre von Anfi-Tec nochmal gesprochen. Er macht die SB + NB und die Spawas. Die CPU Kuehler fuer S775 werde ich dann auch von den Jungs nehmen. Schicke das Board dann ein. Muss dann die zu bestellenden Teile nochmal ueberdenken und neu sortieren ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Das klingt doch nach einer funktionalen Lösung.
Der 15 mm Block wäre sicherlich keine Lösung gewesen. Ich finde gerade die entsprechenden Messungen für meinen Southbridgekühler nicht mehr, aber älteren für ein Fanduct zu Folge liegt die Unterkante von Karten ca. 14 mm über der Boardoberfläche - davon muss man aber noch die Höhe der Southbridge selbst abziehen. Alles am 10 mm läuft vermutlich Gefahr, Steckplätze zu blockieren und sollte somit möglichst schmal ausfallen.


----------



## GBoos (5. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Dir. Denke auch das es so die beste Loesung ist. Ich habe nochmal eine Skizze angefuegt.  

Reihenfolge/Fluss-Richtung :

1. Watercool Mo-Ra 3
2. Sockel 1
3. Northbridge
4. Sockel 2
5. Southbridge
6. Spawa 1 (neben/ueber Sockel 2)
7. Spawa 2 (neben/ueber Sockel 1)
8. GPU1+2
9. AGB
10. Pumpe .... und zurueck.

Waere der "Fluss" thermisch so in Ordnung oder wuerdet Ihr das in einer anderen Reihenfolge planen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Thermisch ist das so ziemlich das Optimum - in der Praxis ist das bei dir aber eh relativ egal, da du keine so großen Unterschiede in der Verlustleistung zwischen den Komponenten hast. Je nach Kartenlänge und Anschlussposition könnte es praktischer sein, von CPU2 direkt in die Spannungswandler zu gehen und die Southbridge zwischen die Karten zu hängen - aber wenn es so passt, wie du es gezeichnet hast, wäre das sogar praktischer. (wenn du die Schläuche lang genug lässt, könntest du die Karten aus ihren Slots nehmen und gegen andere ersetzen, ohne den Kreislauf zu öffnen - seeeehr praktisch für kleine Tests und vor allem Fehlersuche)


----------



## GBoos (6. September 2011)

Vielen Dank fuer den Hinweis .... Werde das beruecksichtigen .... Board ist auf dem Weg nach D. Andre von Anfi-Tec schlug (vorbehaltlich der Machbarkeit) vor, die Spawa's im Winkel zu bauen. Somit statt 4 Spawa's nur 2. Das waere eine nette Alternative. Was so alles machbar ist. Als Neuling in diesem Gebiet ist das schon ein Highlight ;o). Frage mich allerdings nach wie vor, ob es nicht besser ist den AGB mit Pumpe nach den Mo-Ra 3 zu platzieren, da die Pumpe dann weniger thermisch belastet waere. Jedenfalls nach meinem Neuling-Verstaendnis. Denke da nur an die Belastung (Lebensdauer) der Pumpe. 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Solange du eine Laing nutzt, würde ich mir da gar keine Gedanken drum machen. Die sind bis 60 °C zugelassen.
Selbst bei einer Eheim würde für ich die 2-3, vielleicht 4 K Unterschied keine Kompromisse bei der Verlegung eingehen. Wenn du natürlich ein klassisches Gehäuse hast, bei dem die Pumpe oberhalb des Boards einen Platz findet, würde es sich anbieten (und zusätzliche Verschlauchungsoptionen öffnen, weil du auch von rechts anfangen kannst).


----------



## GBoos (15. September 2011)

Wenn es jemanden interessiert ein kurzes Update. Andre von Anfi-Tec hat das Board bekommen. CPU-Kuehler sind nach seiner Aussage kein Problem, da das Board fuer die Kuehlerbefestigungen den LGA775 Standard vorsieht. Die Northbridge scheint kein Problem zu sein. Nur die Southbridge "nervt", da die Chips etwas unangenehm liegen. Er meint aber es hinzubekommen. Die Spawas koennen nicht als Winkel, somit in einem Stueck, gefertigt werden ..... Schade, aber ok.

Alle anderen Teile (Mo-Ra etc etc) besorgt er und schickt alles komplett wieder zu. Hammer  .... Super freundlicher Typ. 100Pkt. 

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, dann werd eich mal seine Entwuerfe und die Teile dann hier mal reinstellen. Oder kommt das dann in einen anderen Thread ?


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. September 2011)

Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten 
Und auch das mit dem "Zwischenstopp" in Deutschland eine tolle Sache...

Ich hab schon Interesse an Bildern und Entwürfen... 
Ob hier oder in einem anderen Thread soll mal ein Mod entscheiden


----------



## GBoos (15. September 2011)

Yepp, dem Bammel ueber das was alles schief laufen kann, weicht die Freude ueber das was daraus wohl mal wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2011)

Für eine Präsentation gäbe es viele Gelegenheiten - je nachdem, was es für eine werden soll.
Wenn man es einfach nur Abbilden will, wäre der Bilderthread richtig. Wenn man den Umbau längerfristig dokumentieren will, ein Tagebuch. Wenn man in 2-3 Posts die Kühler und ihren Aufbau präsentieren will, würde sich der Thread von anfré&fin selbst anbieten. Wenn man einen ausführlichen Test und Erfahrungsbericht draus machen will, ggf. ein eigener Thread. Wenn man einfach nur die erfolgreiche Umsetzung der hiesigen Zusammenstellung vorführen möchte, wäre es ein schöner Abschluss für diesen Thread.


----------



## GBoos (22. September 2011)

Hi ... nur ein kurzes Update was Andre von Anfi-Tec fuer mich fuer die NB/SB und die Spawa's bisher gemacht hat. Wenn ich das ganze dann mal praesentieren sollte dann mach ich einen anderen Thread auf. Die CPU Kuehler sind noch nicht montiert, da ich das Board nur mit Dummies verschickt habe.

Hier die Fotos :

Original - Motherboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Southbridge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Northbridge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spawa's mit Backplate / Anordnung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warte schon auf die Ruecksendung .....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2011)

Goiler SB/NF-Kühler


----------



## GBoos (8. Oktober 2011)

Board ist wieder angekommen. Vielen Dank nochmal an Andre von Anfi-Tec fuer den "Eigenbau". Bis auf die beiden Soleil's ist ja alles Einzelanfertigung.

Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob jedoch Eck-Anschluesse besser sind fuer die Montage und Verbindungen der Schlaeuche. Die Wege von jedem einzelnen Komponenten-Kuehler sind so extrem kurz und ich habe einen "relativ" dicken Schlauch (16/10). Na mal sehen. Muss man eben eben "hohen Bogen" das Wasser leiten. Sonst bin ich super happy .....

Von der Seite siehts aus wie ein Chemiewerk in Bitterfeld zu Ost-Zeiten . Wie Schornsteine  . Die weiteren Komponenten sind dann 1 x Watercool Mo-Ra3, 9 x Yate Loon D14SL-12, Alphacool VPP655, EK MultiOpt RES X2 usw..

Gruesse 

EDIT : Winkel Spawa's zu bauen war laut Andre leider nicht moeglich ..... Schade. Sehen trotzdem "geil" aus. Und die Fertigungsqualitaet ist super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil, hoffe du zeigst Auch noch weiterhin Bilder bis zum einbau^^


----------



## GBoos (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja natuerlich gerne. Ich weiss nur nicht ob ich schon anfange oder nicht doch ueber Eck-Anschluesse nachdenken sollte. 

Ich habe mal ein Probestueck vom Schlauch genommen und komme selbst mit einem so hohen Bogen in die Querschnitts-Verengung. Das habe ich wohl definitiv unterschaetzt. Wenn ich aber Eck-Anschluesse nehme, kann ich den Schlauch sehr sehr kurz und gerade halten. Bin zwar kein Optik-Fanatiker, aber ordentlich aussehen soll es schon.

Was meint Ihr ?

Hier ein Shot von Spawa- zu Spawa-Kuehler (bitte nicht ueber den Schnitt meckern, nur Probe) :

http://db.tt/7ep6kQM0


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Oktober 2011)

Nehm doch den 2ten Anschluss auf den Spawa-Kühlern. Wird dann zwar ein bisschen verkreuzt, ist jedoch wesentlich einfacher zu verschlauchen


----------



## GBoos (8. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Ja daran habe ich auch gedacht. Komme dann aber von meinem urspruenglichen Fluss-Plan (in einem der frueheren Postings) ab. Schon nur um es mal zu probieren ist mir der Aufwand zu gross nachher wieder doch alles auf Eck-Anschluesse umzubauen .... Das Problem geht ja dann mit der Verbindung NB zum Prozessor weiter .... Waere alles nicht optimal .... (siehe Shot-Link unten) .... Wenn ich die richtig nach unten ziehe dann wird der Querschnitt oben am Bogen verengt oder ich muesste noch "weitere" Boegen gehen, was aber nicht gut aussieht ....

Ich schau mal bei AquaTuning nach Eck-Anschluessen. Dann mach ich mir nochmal Gedanken. 

Shot NB zu Prozi : http://db.tt/fgqrZtZ3

EDIT: 

Dachte an sowas  => http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...drehbar-G1-4---ger-ndelt---silber-nickel.html
oder => http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...hraubt-lle-90--drehbar-G1-4---Deep-Black.html

EDIT: 

Also man liest soviel ueber Durchfluss Einbussen bei Eck-Anschluessen, dass man jetzt gar nicht mehr weiss was man machen soll .... Und die Maschine muss endlich in Produktion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

Sooo groß sind die Verluste nicht, man kann das schon machen. Imho jedenfalls eine realistischere Option, als überkreuzen - mit den CPU-kühlern noch daneben hast du sonst ganz schnell drei Lagen Schläuche. Ich würde aber erst einmal versuchen, die Schläuche in Form zu kochen. Mit 7,5/10 (und vermutlich 8/11) sollte das bei dem Abstand funktionieren (bzw. kaum nötig sein), hoffen wir mal, dass die dicken Würste es auch mitmachen.


----------



## Uter (9. Oktober 2011)

Also bei meinem 16/10 Primochill wär bei der Bogenhöhe auch CPU-Kühler Einlass zu Auslass möglich. Natürlich wird der Durchmesser etwas eingeschränkt, trotzdem müsste er noch über dem von 8mm ID Schläuchen liegen. Wenn der Schlauch kurz vorm Knicken wär könntest du ihn nicht einfach so locker auf den Spitzen der Tüllen halten, da muss man schon sehr fest drücken um das zu erreichen.


----------



## GBoos (9. Oktober 2011)

Ok vielen Dank fuer die Meinungen. Habe mich fuer Eck-Anschluesse entschieden. Updates folgen .... Gruesse


----------



## GBoos (20. Oktober 2011)

Sorry guys, aber ich denke das Projekt ist gestorben.

Nach dem das Board ja nun fast einmal die Welt umkreist hat muss ich wohl sagen, das es dem nicht gut bekommen ist. Es laeuft nicht mehr. Einbau etc hat alles gut funktioniert, wenngleich die Southbridge (Einzelanfertigung von Anfi-Tec), auch ohne eingeschaltete Pumpe, leckt "wie Sau". Bekomme nur noch PostCode "00". Stecke ich die 8Pin Connectors fuer die beide CPU's an das Board, dann macht die PSU sofort zu. Ohne dem laeuft das Board an. Werde nochmal einige Tests machen, aber die Erfahrung mit dem Board sagt mir : "Das sieht nicht gut aus ....". Einfach dann mal 1500EUR zzgl. Versandkosten an Waku-Komponenten + Einzelanfertigungen umsonst.

Falls doch noch was geht werde ich weiter posten, ansonsten ist das Ding tot hier.

Bye ....

EDIT: ALSO DAS BOARD GEHT ..... Kleine Aenderungen gemacht etc .... 

Hier das erste Ergebnis .... http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/21146664/1/IntelDX5400XS_WakuInstall?h=3e2bf5

Mike


----------

